# Model paint



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Any of you guys ever youse model (testors)paint to do hand painted designs on blanks?? Seems like it would work..would you "seal" it with a thin coat of flex?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

in 1998, I got a gold Testors paint marker and had my brother draw a dragon on the rod I was building for my father, and then coated it with Flex Coat. My dad's still using the rod today. :fishing: Does that work?


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I figured it would..I have a lot of experience with various paints and substrates..I'm going to start doing some designs on some of my rods..I'll post some pics in a couple days.


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

*Testors...*

thats what i use...its never peeled on me but i do cover it with a thin coat or two of clear acrylic...i have two rods done like this and neither has faded so i'd say it works good...


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

That is also how they do the marbling technique. Mix a little bit of the testers paint with the epoxy as the coat the wraps.


----------

